# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] Neff   φουρνος

## Jorgi

Τα έχει τα χρονάκια του αλλά δεν είμαστε για αλλαγές. 
Εχω καταφερει σε αλλες φάσεις  να του αλλαξω τον θερμοστατη,  την αντισταση,   όμως αυτός επιμένει!!!
Ο ανεμιστήρας του φούρνου , που κυκλοφοράει τον αερα  , κανει  σαν να μαγκώνει κάπου, γυρνάει  αργά με αποτελεσμα να μην ψήνει αφου ο καυτός αερας δεν κυκλοφοράει. 
Χθες διαβαζοντας μερικά θεματα εδω,  δοκίμασα να ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία του σιγα σιγα.  δηλ.  3-4 λεπτά στους 80, μετα  το ίδιο στο 100   και πάει λέγοντας. τοτε δούλεψε. 
εχει κανεις ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι; γιατί  όταν βάζω  κατευθείαν 160  ο ανεμιστηρας κολάει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση αν είναι με πλακέτες / κάποια κακή επαφή αν είναι χωρίς πλακέτες .
Με την λογική είτε της ερώτησης 



> Εχω καταφερει σε αλλες φάσεις να του αλλαξω τον θερμοστατη, την αντισταση, όμως αυτός επιμένει!!!


Να εξακολουθεί να "επιμένει" επειδή δεν έλαβες υπόψη για κακή επαφή (είτε στην παροχή κουζίνας , είτε στον διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας ). Οπότε κακώς άλλαζες θερμοστάτη και αντίσταση μέχρι τώρα? Επιβεβαίωσες ότι ο τάδε θερμοστάτης έφταιγε? επιβεβαίωσες και για την αντίσταση?

Και με την λογική είτε της ερώτησης 



> Χθες διαβαζοντας μερικά θεματα εδω, δοκίμασα να ανεβάσω την θερμοκρασία του σιγα σιγα. δηλ. 3-4 λεπτά στους 80, μετα το ίδιο στο 100 και πάει λέγοντας. τοτε δούλεψε.


Υποθέτω ότι όσο πιο μακρόχρονα δουλεύει με "βαρύ φορτίο" (αντιστάσεις) τόσο πιο εύκολα θα δημιουργήσει αστάθεια κάποια επαφή που έχει φθορά και πρόβλημα (είτε από παροχή . είτε από διακόπτη). Που στην συνέχεια θα επηρεάσει και την τροφοδοσία ανεμιστήρα .
Απορία ... μετά την σταδιακή αύξηση (80 - 100 - 160 βαθμούς ) που αναφέρεις , από τους 160 και ύστερα ξανακολλάει ο ανεμιστήρας ? και αν ναι πότε? όταν δουλεύει και η αντίσταση? (βέβαια μετά τους 160 βαθμούς δεν δουλεύει πλέον μακρόχρονα για να φανεί κάποιο πρόβλημα κακής επαφής που εκδηλώνεται αργότερα ).

----------

